# charcoal pads



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

i have tried these for the last couple days and they seem to work..i have not actually passed gas in them,i have FBO so i almost always smell of gas,so i brought these and they worki wore them to church twice and to work once..no one has made any comments or looked at me as if i passed gas,so i consider them a sucesswill stock up on them fo vacations ect


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

what are these? I've never heard of them


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

i heard about them one thanksgiving when a guy invented them because his wife had passed gas at the table..he invented underpants,but i dont want to wear those thing...so i went online and found these www.flat-d.com is the website..i have worn them almost a week now and no gas smell.i have not literally passed gas in them,i suffer from gas escaping from my anus when im nervous..but i have been in close contact with people at church and at work and no one has said anything or acted like they smell anythingthe first time i tried them i was nervous,but they worked.i put the pad in one pair of panties and wear pantyhose on top of them or another pair of underwear..i use the disposable one atleast twice..dont like the feeling of the againgst my skin,,,but they are not big and uncomfortable..they are as thick and a silver doller and large enough to cover practically the whole behind


----------

